# Half Toe Pincher



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my coffins finished


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

love it!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very spooky!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - the movement is very smooth and the lighting inside the coffin adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

One nice piece of work!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool..i like those ones that seem to be sticking out of the ground


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like it. Nice motion on the creature.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Kewl! I dig it


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice prop! I was expecting to see another shihatsu ground breaker coming out of the coffin, but this is a nice change.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice work! Smooth motion, which motor did you use for this prop?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, love the motion and the lighting.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great movement and looks fantastic!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone
It's a deer motor


----------

